# Electronic signature



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Can this be done on line or do I have to go the the nearest AEAT office?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

cambio said:


> Can this be done on line or do I have to go the the nearest AEAT office?


You have to go in.
Useful info for anyone who already has this - it has to be renewed every 2 years. If this is done within the time limit the renewal can be done on line


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You have to go in.
> Useful info for anyone who already has this - it has to be renewed every 2 years. If this is done within the time limit the renewal can be done on line


Thanks PW - Have got a number from the web page, so now need to take that and ID with me
x


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Assuming you have applied for the Royal Mint key (FMNT) these are valid for 3 years. I also have one from the Generalitat Valencia which is valid for 3 years. There are quite a few different ones, so they may only be valid for 2 years.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

CapnBilly said:


> Assuming you have applied for the Royal Mint key (FMNT) these are valid for 3 years. I also have one from the Generalitat Valencia which is valid for 3 years. There are quite a few different ones, so they may only be valid for 2 years.


I got my digital signature to be able to do things to do with the tax office (Hacienda) in July of this year. My husband tried to use his, but couldn't because it had expired as it was over two years old. This is in the Madrid area.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

It must be either a different certifying authority, as there are a number, or if it's the FNMT certificate then it's the one for a 'Persona Juridica' which is only valid for 2 years. The one for an individual is 3 years 

"
1146 - ¿Qué período de validez tiene un Certificado de Identidad de Persona Física Emitido por la FNMT Clase 2 CA?
Un Certificado de Persona Física emitido por FNMT Clase 2 tiene un periodo de validez de 3 años. El período de validez se incluye en el Certificado."

You can see the expiry date in the Properties menu of your PC browser, or the Profle if you're using it on an iPad.


----------

